
Jason Seifer (of Team Treehouse) dead in boating accident in Orlando - sergiotapia
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-lake-ivanhoe-suspected-drowning-20170401-story.html
======
slosh
:( I love that guy

